# Micro Bubbles From Emporer 400



## vstar (Dec 29, 2009)

I am getting micro bubbles from my emporer 400 where the water enter the tank. Is there any ways to keep it from happening. Thanks


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Yes, but with reservations. If you reduce the space from the outlet to the water surface it will create less turbulence and fewer bubbles. But there is a downside to this. In some cases the turbulence is good as it creates more O2 entering the water which is a good thing. Maybe a question about the bubbles is in order. When you say micro-bubbles I'm sure you mean small bubbles but do these persist and make the water look cloudy? This may be a matter of oils from food that create a slick on the surface and the water turns them into little oily bubbles. Several folks here have had these and learned to deal with them in different ways. For me getting more surface movement cleared the bubbles. Seems backwards but it works.


----------



## vstar (Dec 29, 2009)

I know it from the turbelence, it would be nice if I could reduce the flow somewhat without damaging the motor. The the reason I bought the EMP. 400, the description in the catalog and online says it has a flow control which I took it would be like the Whisper power filter if your familar with the Whisper. But it turn out to be a flow control on how fast you want your bio-wheel to turn. I do like the Emp.400 just wish you could control the flow coming out of the box like the Whisper Pwr. Filter. The water is crystal clear it just has a lot of turbelence. I am seriously thinking about getting a Whisper Pwr Filter and switching over for that aspect.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Would think the action of your bio wheels would give a good enough exchange so the "micro bubbles" would not be needed.
Play with water levels and wheel speed, see if that dosen`t help.
On my penguins I need my water level right at the rim, or I get bubbles.


----------



## vstar (Dec 29, 2009)

Years ago I use to keep my water level really high due the old heater that were not submersiable the old Supreme heater and didn't have trouble with micro bubbles. Now that heaters are submerisiable I keep my water level lower within the width of the plastic frame around the tank to keep hard water cacium build-up on top of the tank. I used to use the Whisper Pwr. Filter and never had trouble with micro bubbles but when they quit making them I went with others brands. Now they are back by popular demand just like the old original and one of the online/catalog vendor is selling them. I also found one at the LFS for half price that he had kind of out of view. I believe I will buy it and put emp.400 on another tank...will see.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

What do you have in the hard shells? Any thoughts of reducing flow by adding media? It usually is not something we want as we want all the filtering we can get but it might be a thought. Maybe wrapping the existing media with a simple layer of cloth? I find my media reducing flow more often than I want.


----------



## vstar (Dec 29, 2009)

I got filter cartriages in there on both sides and in the hard shells I have foam and scotch-brite pads in them. I don't think there is any way except to raise the water level up, I might try to raise it some. Can't hurt anything.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

My emperor 400 never make any bubble. I keep the water level just right at the frame and glass border (about 1-2 inch from the very top). Even when the water is lower than that I never get any problem. I do have the older emperor and I'm able to turn the flow down but I don't see why I need to do that. More flow is better for me.


----------

